
Why do some people avoid news? - hhs
https://www.niemanlab.org/2019/06/why-do-some-people-avoid-news-because-they-dont-trust-us-or-because-they-dont-think-we-add-value-to-their-lives/
======
dredmorbius
"News is Bad for You" (2013)

It misleads, is irrelevant, has no explanatory power, is toxic, increases
cognitive errors, and inhibits thinking. It distracts and disrupts.

[https://www.theguardian.com/media/2013/apr/12/news-is-bad-
ro...](https://www.theguardian.com/media/2013/apr/12/news-is-bad-rolf-dobelli)

Neil Postman's _Amusing Ourselves to Death_ is also highly recommended:

[http://neilpostman.org/#what-did-he-say](http://neilpostman.org/#what-did-he-
say)

